# Canon 5D or 1D mark II ?



## guitarkid (Jun 26, 2011)

I have both and was thinking of selling the 5D, but then, since I don't use the 1D mark II that much and don't require fast shutter (although the fast AF is nice), I may sell the 1D.  opinions?  Weight is not an issue for me at all and since all my cams have battery grips, it's irrelevant.  I love the image quality of 5D and FF.  Other than AF speed and shutter, and weather sealing (I don't care), what's the main issue if you're doing everything but sports?  I got the 1D mark II on trade by the way and it's mint in box with everything.  I figured, why not...I'll try a new body.  I keep using my 5D for everything.  Just looking to clean house a bit and was wondering on your thoughts.  thanks!


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 26, 2011)

You seem to have answered your own question here... just go with what you use and sell the other.


----------



## flyingfotos (Jul 8, 2011)

i owned the mark 2,sold it,and upgraded to the 1ds mark 2.their is just something special about having this type of camera in your hands.it's hard to describe.just the sense of professionalism i guess.i just feel that i am using something incredible.good luck in your choice!!


----------



## guitarkid (Jul 9, 2011)

To get this straight...You had a 5d mark II and you upgraded to a 1d mark II ?  You upgraded to older technology?I love the 1d mark II. You're right, when you hold it, it's amazing. I wound up selling it though, keeping my 5d and 5d mark II


----------



## PJL (Jul 10, 2011)

^ I think he meant that he upgraded from the 1D Mark II to the 1Ds Mark II, which is a full-frame sensor body.


----------

